
Learning Git from Novice to Expert - juan_allo
https://juanmanuelalloron.com/2020/04/26/weekly-digest-6-learning-git-from-novice-to-expert
======
fdeage
I'm really surprised that nobody mentions tig [0] when talking about git. It
is by far the most convenient git visualizer I've ever used, and I use it
hundreds of times a day. It's written in C so it's super fast (loads a huge
project in a few seconds), and it's a CLI so you don't even have to leave the
terminal.

[0] [https://github.com/jonas/tig](https://github.com/jonas/tig)

~~~
aldanor
... or Magit.

Needs Emacs, but installable in 1 minute from Spacemacs installation, requires
zero emacs knowledge and has vim-like shortcuts if required. I haven't seen
any git client more convenient and powerful at the same time than Magit and
I've tried dozens; I don't use Emacs but keep it around solely as a git front
end.

------
nailer
Also:

\- Interactive rebase - reorder, squash, delete etc commits. Ensures your
history is 'implement X' rather than 'implement X' 'fix typo' 'update old
comment'.

Command line UI (git rebase -i) is ... dated. But Fork, SourceTree, Tower and
a few others have better UIs.

\- If someone added a secret in the past, which should have been in a .env
file: 'BFG repo cleaner'.

------
gumby
> Git is not an acronym, in slang “git” means “a stupid person”. Linus
> Torvalds when he created the first version name it “the stupid content
> tracker” and that is how Git was born!

He was pissed at Larry McVoy, hence the name. But things need different
explanations.

It’s like the gnu BFD library — I was asked once during a talk what the name
stood for and so I had to think on my feet: Binary File Descriptors. Not the
actual origin or meaning of the name!

